
CDC: Keeping Workplaces, Schools, Homes and Commercial Establishments Safe [pdf] - blendo
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/downloads/workplace-school-and-home-guidance.pdf
======
blendo
Among other advice, encourages all to "Increase ventilation by opening windows
or adjusting air conditioning"

For schools, "When possible, hold classes outdoors or in open, well-ventilated
spaces"

For transportation businesses, "Keep windows open when possible. Increase
ventilation"

